# Où trouver ces iPod Nano 5G ????



## Vivien (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour un cadeau, je suis à la recherche d'un iPod Nano 5G (violet qui plus est...)

Hormis les sites spécialisés dans l'occasion, connaîtriez-vous des sites ou chaines de magasin où je pourrais en trouver neuf ou reconditionné?

Merci


----------



## laxis (11 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux le commander via le site d'Apple même...

ICI



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h16 ----------

Pardon...c'est le 6G...

P.S. : On ne sait pas effacer nos messages une fois envoyé?


----------

